# Walleye Rocky Mtn PFA



## lampern (Oct 19, 2014)

Anybody catch walleye at Rocky Mountain fishing area?


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Oct 19, 2014)

Ive spent 5 years chasing these fish and nothing but these fish in georgia. Ive got rabun, blue ridge, and lanier down and this and carters are the 2 im working on figuring out now. Will be happy to share once complete.


----------



## JJJSDAD (Oct 20, 2014)

Caught a 10" last week my first in 2 years


----------



## JJJSDAD (Oct 20, 2014)

*cashvaluerecovery*

pm sent


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Oct 25, 2014)

Made my first walleye attempt at rocky mountain this morning. Here is the run down of how it went.

Put in at 825am at east antioch boat ramp, main entrance. Water temp was 67 and air temp was 39. Water was clear but brackish looking shrug. As soon as I found 15 foot of water I trolled 2 worm harness rigs in fire tiger and pink. I fished every piece of bottom there was from 43 the deepest and I didnt go any shallower than 12. The majority of my time was spent between 16 and 22 feet as that is where all the life was on the graph. Tons of bait everywhere and occasionally some arches under neath bait. I caught 11 yellow/cherokee bass, 2 crappie, 1 hybrid, 2 huge blue gill, and 14 large mouth.......yes large mouth. Not a single spotted bass. All fish came on worm harness except 12 of the large mouth came on a jigging spoon. When I found fish under bait I would mark them on my graph and run the harnesses through them 3 or 4 times and when I didnt get bit I would stop over the top and drop the jig on them. Everytime it was a pack of lmb. Left at 630pm just before they locked the gates. 0 walleye.

 Now I have been skunked plenty of times before. But the water temp was right and I fished darn near the entire bottom of east antioch with not a single walleye to show for it. I will try it one more time before calling it a bust but I really dont see how such a small body of water that supposedly has a fishable population doesnt produce a single peanut.

 Anyone else chime in here?


----------



## JJJSDAD (Oct 26, 2014)

Caught another 10" put back to grow some more


----------



## Dan Conrad (Oct 26, 2014)

Walleyes love moving water, think spillway.


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Oct 26, 2014)

Dan Conrad said:


> Walleyes love moving water, think spillway.



 Thanks Dan. I hit that area pretty hard at least in east antioch as it had some nice ledges but no water moving. Lake was so flat I could sit there on the kayak for 20 minutes and not move an inch.


----------



## Dan Conrad (Oct 27, 2014)

My son was out there on E.Antioch and some guys were tied to the spillway bouys fishing for brim. All they were catching was walleyes,they didn;t know what they were.They showed and asked what they were.


----------



## JJJSDAD (Oct 27, 2014)

Dan is there a scheduled pump back and release schedule posted any where?


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Oct 27, 2014)

Dan Conrad said:


> My son was out there on E.Antioch and some guys were tied to the spillway bouys fishing for brim. All they were catching was walleyes,they didn;t know what they were.They showed and asked what they were.



 Haha that is usually how it goes. The best walleye success out there is fishing for other species. I bet I could win some bass tournaments walleye fishing.


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Nov 1, 2014)

Made my second and last trip to rocky mountain pfa chasing walleye on friday. Arrived at 830am and launched. Water temp was 63 and air was 42. Started off sunny and turned overcast by noon. Started the day at the spillway and found only 4 feet of non moving water so that was a bust. Spent the next 6 hours trolling 4 rods with worm harnessing anywhere from 16 to 40 feet. I dont think there was 10 foot of east antioch in those depths that didnt see a bait. Caught 6 crappie, 11 large mouth, 4 small hybrid, 7 yellow bass, 0 walleye. Spent the last 2 hours of the day using a jigging spoon or jigging spoon/nightcrawler combo after marking good looking fish in several different spots right on the bottom. This produced 13 blue gill and 4 shell cracker all of which were as big as both my hands.

Needless to say..though im certainly very far from being a walleye pro haha, its my opinion that there is not a fishable population here. I know they are in there, just not in the numbers needed to make it worth taking the trip just for walleye.

Plenty of other reasons to go. The bream and large mouth fishery is incredible. Not a single spotted bass caught in 2 trips. Scenery is awesome especially yesterday as the mountain trees were about 10 different colors. Goodluck to those who chase walleye here, you will need it.


----------



## bird35 (Nov 1, 2014)

If I could have days like you I would fish for walleye every trip.


----------



## WPrich (Nov 1, 2014)

bird35 said:


> If I could have days like you I would fish for walleye every trip.



Same thing I was thinking a good mixed bag, sounds like every species except catfish and walleye were caught.


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Nov 1, 2014)

Its funny how that works isnt it haha. I enjoy catching fish, I enjoy new scenery but most of all I enjoy the adventure of getting out and about. I live a couple minutes from allatoona and have fished there for over 30 years so its chasing a challenge that gets my blood really pumping and walleye are that challenge. If you just want bites and you dont care what it is trolling 4+ rods with live bait or worm harnesses will certainly get you bites just about anywhere you go. You cover so much ground trolling multiple baits you are going to cross hungry fishes mouths.

Goodluck out there.


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Nov 7, 2014)

*Rocky mt*

There are no spotted bass in any of the rocky mt PFA lakes, only largemouth.

It's my understanding that they generate/pump water at night.  I think that's why they run you out at dark and don't open the gates back up til the next morning.  My theory is that all the heavy feeding goes on during those times.  Maybe the reason the Walleye won't bite for you during the day is because they are still stuffed from the night before.

It's been my experience that it takes some sort of pretty good front moving through for the fish to bite really good out there during the day.  How many largemouth over 5lbs have you caught during these 2 trips?  Because they are plentiful in there too just like the walleye are supposed to be.  So, if you haven't caught any of them, maybe you are missing something, maybe a slight lure/presentation change to get the pickier ones to bite.

Having said all of that, I'm not sure those 3 lakes are even used in the daily generation.  There are more lakes down in the valley that are closed to the public that may be the main generation lakes.

Plan your next trip there in the middle of a rainstorm and they'll bite.  Also, most of the baitfish in there are really small.


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Nov 7, 2014)

sasquatch hunter said:


> There are no spotted bass in any of the rocky mt PFA lakes, only largemouth.
> 
> It's my understanding that they generate/pump water at night.  I think that's why they run you out at dark and don't open the gates back up til the next morning.  My theory is that all the heavy feeding goes on during those times.  Maybe the reason the Walleye won't bite for you during the day is because they are still stuffed from the night before.
> 
> ...



 I caught 25 large mouth in 2 trips up to 4lbs. Most were in the 2lb range and only a handful in that 3-4lb range. Very few dinks. All fat and aggressive. They bit worm harnesses or jigging spoons.

And you are right rainy/ overcast or drizzly days are awesome. However if I get to go on one of those days I will go somewhere that I catch walleye at during the day which means the bonus weather will make it an exceptional trip. Ive done really well on those gray days. Rocky Mountain is officially not for me for walleye though I would try it at night if that were an option...which as you said....is not. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Nov 7, 2014)

*night time*

Well actually there is a way to fish it at night.  If you camp there and fish from a kayak or canoe...I believe you can stay out all night


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Nov 8, 2014)

sasquatch hunter said:


> Well actually there is a way to fish it at night.  If you camp there and fish from a kayak or canoe...I believe you can stay out all night



 Thats a good idea. I will call and get confirmation on that to be safe but I do fish from a kayak. I forgot all about the camping thing. Dont see why they wouldnt let you fish if you were out there.


----------



## JohnK (Nov 9, 2014)

What do you use for bait on the worn harness? They look pretty good googlin' but I have never seen them before.


----------



## mmcneil (Nov 9, 2014)

The public lakes dont fluctuate with the power generation.  There are a couple lakes behind them that are used for the power generation, they are off limits.  Definitely check before you fish at night, I'm pretty sure the lakes close as dark whether camping or not.


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Nov 9, 2014)

JohnK said:


> What do you use for bait on the worn harness? They look pretty good googlin' but I have never seen them before.



 A worm harness is pretty universal for 1 or 2 small hooks that "harness" a stretched nightcrawler with several colored beads above the hook and a spinning blade of some sort above that. There are many millions of ways to make them color wise, blade wise, size wise etc. But basically you are using a spinner with a nightcrawler as bait.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Nov 12, 2014)

sasquatch hunter said:


> Well actually there is a way to fish it at night.  If you camp there and fish from a kayak or canoe...I believe you can stay out all night



"Fishing is permitted from sunrise to sunset"
Straight from regulations.


----------



## willtel (Nov 25, 2014)

It looks like you just missed them.

https://www.facebook.com/WildlifeResourcesDivisionGADNR?hc_location=timeline


----------



## lampern (Nov 26, 2014)

That is a very nice walleye


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Nov 26, 2014)

willtel said:


> It looks like you just missed them.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WildlifeResourcesDivisionGADNR?hc_location=timeline



I assure you good sir if I used the same "tackle" you did I would likely have found a hand full myself haha. I bet I covered more water with a lot more hours as well.

All jokes aside I applaud yalls effort to keep those populations growing and I will continue to chase them.


----------

